# Maximize OpenVPN



## NindyAyuW (Mar 3, 2015)

I have one OpenVPN server running right now. I'm going to deploy it on my workplace.
Does anybody have suggestion(s) about software I need to add/use to support my VPN server?

Thank you.


----------

